# Where to buy snails??



## maykaym4 (Dec 2, 2008)

I just got a couple new dwarf puffers, but I'm having trouble finding somewhere to get snails for them. All of the LFS in town only have giant ones (I'm talking like 2" snails when the puffers are only 3/4")...and none seem to have any little snails in the plants or anything. So...I am resorting to buying online. Anyone have a site in mind where I could get some?? 

Thanks


----------



## Hydr0 JoE (Jan 13, 2009)

i have a good amount now, they all came from plants i bought, even petsmarts have snails on their plants


----------



## Kurtfr0 (Nov 2, 2008)

yeah.. there everywhere, and what I sometimes did is go down to the creek and get tons.


----------



## Delthane (Sep 2, 2008)

Aquabid too. If i had a puffer, i would seriously consider getting a small tank for cultivating snails in, but thats just me


----------



## Hydr0 JoE (Jan 13, 2009)

Delthane said:


> Aquabid too. If i had a puffer, i would seriously consider getting a small tank for cultivating snails in, but thats just me


no, i would do the same thing


----------



## justintrask (Jun 29, 2008)

I can sell them to you for 10 cents each. How many you looking for?


----------



## SaintAnger (Feb 17, 2009)

I went to petco and asked the lady about putting snails in my betta tank for the Algae and she went into the plant tank and scooped some out for me for free!


----------



## Kurtfr0 (Nov 2, 2008)

nothing beats free.

there usually considered Pests


----------



## Albino_101 (Aug 14, 2008)

This the first thread I have read that someone actually wants snails, I cant keep em out of my community tank. If I could find a way to ship them, I could give you bunches.


----------



## Obsidian (May 20, 2007)

heat pack. Snails in a moist paper towel in a baggie. I had snails shipped to me this way, worked well


----------



## maykaym4 (Dec 2, 2008)

Thanks everybody! I searched everywhere in town and it turned out that one of the people at my local Petco orders them on purpose because a lot of people come in to get them from her. Normally they are pretty much all gone the day after their shipment arrives; I just happened to show up on the right day! Whewh! I snatched up all we could find and brought them home and now they have their own tank so hopefully I'll have plenty for these little things! I hate living in the desert--no snails = no fun!!


----------

